# Anybody try wood mushrooms stabilization and casting?



## KarelianWood (Jun 1, 2017)

Anybody try to stab or cast wood mushrums chaga or polypore? did they have any interesting structure?
Last walking in wood i take 2kg chaga and few polypores, still they drying im thinking about...
If chaga can be used for tea, polypore looks useless thing^)))


----------



## Fsyxxx (Jun 1, 2017)

I've see. Some cast wood that would be awesome if you tried mushrooms. Does that count?

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Sprung (Jun 1, 2017)

I just saw that Zac Higgins of NVWoodWerks.com stabilized/dyed and cast some dried mushrooms.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## KarelianWood (Jun 2, 2017)

Sprung said:


> I just saw that Zac Higgins of NVWoodWerks.com stabilized/dyed and cast some dried mushrooms.


so my idea not crazy^) im not alone^))) I ll try then they become dry!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KarelianWood (Jun 26, 2017)

I stab small block and it looks fine. at photo it is not polished well, so it ll be much darker after finishing, that is well cause no dark spices in my neighborhood.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## KarelianWood (Jun 26, 2017)

also i found nice photo of hand made from wood mushroom in internet

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 5


----------



## norman vandyke (Jul 28, 2017)

Haven't tried casting yet but I have dyed/stabilized some polypore. https://woodbarter.com/threads/new-material.29382/


----------

